# Sleeping pills while TTC?



## Casper72

Hello, I am not a good sleeper at all and take OTC sleeping pills from time to time when I get desperate. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to take them while TTC. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Oh, I don't take them at all during the TTW.


----------



## luvmydoggies

Casper72 said:


> Hello, I am not a good sleeper at all and take OTC sleeping pills from time to time when I get desperate. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to take them while TTC. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Oh, I don't take them at all during the TTW.

I am diagnosed bipolar...so I am medicines for that. That same dr. prescribes me sleeping pills...because sometimes I suffer from insomnia. The way my dr. puts it is, although you are tcc, the meds have been prescribed because they benefit my well being, that being said....if you become pregnant or think you might be pregnant you should consult your dr and he/she can advise you. This is just my opinion.:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Melatonin (which is a sleep aid) has shown in a study with IVF patients that it increases the chances of a successful pregnancy and so I (and some other ladies I know) have taken it to aid ttc. It is supposed to help the mitochondrial dna within women's eggs (or something like that). :thumbup:


----------



## Casper72

I have tried melatonin and didn't find that it helped me sleep any better, but I will definitely read up on the benefits of taking it while TTC. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Monelli

Hi, 
I was on nitrazapam on and off for about a year before ttc and when I spoke to the doctor he said that it isn't worth the risk as it stays in your system for a few days. In saying that, your GP might allow you to have something for the week you were on your period, at least then you know every three weeks you can catch up a little and that in itself will take away the anxiety of 'will I ever sleep again'. Thankfully in my case, after 6 years of sleep deprivation on and off I am sleeping fine now. I guess mine was mainly stress related (ex husband lol) followed by a fear of not sleeping. It is horrible isn't it and so I hope you find something that works for you.


----------

